# Need Help and Advice for UBERSUV in New York City



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently driving in New Jersey and considering getting a TLC license in NYC. What I do know is that it will take a few months, $500 costs to get the license, at least $500 per month to insure the vehicle and another 500 to register it. I know I will then have to watch my every step so as not to get a TLC ticket for such things like the bluetooth in the ear. I know that I need a vehicle less than 5 years old for NYC TLC. Once it hits 5 years than its retired unable to be registered as a TLC vehicle. 

I need help with the following issues:

- I am considering doing it as an SUV. I noticed the SUV of choice for Ubers and other car services is the Chevy Suburban. I have seen one Toyota Sequoia (this is the most reliable and vehicle with the best resale value.), Ive seen a few Tahoes, a very few Navigators and a very few Expeditions. Any time you go downtown NYC in the evening you see a fleet of Suburbans rumbling around.

Im wondering what you believe the best vehicle would be for Uber SUV? Could I get away with the Toyota Sequoia? I would want to drive the most reliable vehicle with the best resale value. 

- When people call the Uber SUV how many people and how many bags ultimately end up in the vehicle? What is the average number of people? What is the average customer? I suspects its travelers at the airport. Can I get away with a 6 passenger Tahoe or Expedition which both have the smallish space in the back with all seats up which equals about two suitcases at best.

- Which SUVS also qualify as Black Cars? Would the campy Expedition or Sequoia really double as a Black Car? 

- How much does an SUV driver typically make on the average week? 

- Should I really be considering SUV? Should I just stick with the car Im driving currently which is a 2013 Toyota Camry? Is it really worth it?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I have decided to wait 3 months and re-visit this topic in March.

I know that I will need at least a Suburban, Navigator L, Expedition El or Escalade ESV. My observation is that if someone calls for an SUV than they really need space. Uber says it needs to sit six, but it really needs to seat 7 and all of their luggage. That cant be done in the shorter SUVS like the Tahoe or regular Navigator. The Expedition seems a little bit too "campy" and "soccer mom" and "SUV from the 90s" versus the Suburban which looks more corporate and modern. The new Suburban looks like a car that fits in within the financial district and other fancier places. The Expedition seems out of place with its campy looks.

Some SUVS come with bucket seats in the back, but that is a "no go" for professional work. It needs to have a 2nd row bench and a 3rd row bench. If they have a group of 4 and you have 2nd row buckets you will absolutely have to use the 3rd row. Also, the two buckets limits the passengers to 6 and what if they have 7? You can buy an aftermarket console with cupholders for the bench if thats your concern (on Amazon), however, you cant buy an aftermarket seat if you get the 2nd row console versions.

Lets say you go with the Tahoe than you might have to reject someone who has too much stuff or too many passengers or a combo of both. If they are made to squeeze into your Tahoe they might decide to low rate you. I do see guys with the Tahoe around here making it on just that, but I can see problems with it. The space behind the third row is minimal and can fit maybe two large suitcases...thats it. Also the smaller SUVs have smaller gas tanks which means more trips to the gas stations, less range and less standby time.

The Suburban LTZ model does not have a 2nd row bench. The Suburban LT seems like the most ideal choice and that is the choice of everyone I see driving professionally around here. Consumer Reports gives the Suburban the above average reliability rating versus the Expedition or the Navigator which only gets the average rating. One stop at a repair shop for anything means hundreds or thousands of dollars and time the vehicle could be making money.

So in March I will revisit this issue, but its looking like Suburban LT with 2nd and 3rd row bench. For re-sale value as NYC TLC cars cant be more than 5 model years old, it will have 4 wheel drive, towing package and interior DVD player. These options seem to increase the odds of re-selling the vehicle. Most people around here love 4 wheel drive and they usually need to tow something if they are getting this. Its incredibly hard and expensive to outfit a non-towing package SUV.

Both the Suburban and the Expedition offer a front row bench in their lesser models. However, it doesnt come with leather interior. You can outfit those vehicles with aftermarket leather from Katzkin and have a vehicle which can tightly legally fit 8 people. The 8th person fits between you and the other passenger on the front bench. Uncomfortable yes, but if its really needed to transport a group of 8 legally than it can be done. I have Katzkin leather in my Camry and its better than the leather package from Toyota. It seems very tough as Ive had numerous passengers and there is no obvious sign of wear. If you operate a professional car service you could advertise saying your Suburban or Expedition seats 8 passengers. All the car services I see out there advertise they can seat 7.

The Escalade and the Navigator can double as a true "Black Car" or "Luxury Car". The Escalade seems like the more popular option in that regard. I know Uber in some localities will consider a Tahoe or Suburban as a "Black Car", but lets face it...those are really not luxury cars.

Both the Navigator L and the Expedition L have the largest gas tanks at 33.5 gallons vs the 31 gallons of the Suburban. This might be a consideration as these monsters guzzle gas averaging 15 mpg or less. That extra 2.5 gallons might mean the difference.

The new Navigator and Expeditions will be faster and other dynamics will be superior. However, the new Suburban seems like the choice of pros around here for now.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

As your said, you can't go wrong with the Suburban. This vehicle is a workhorse.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I took a good look at the SUVS in the city the other day. The 2015 Suburban just seems to fit in well with the crowd of people who use them. Even the base LS model looks modern and classy. The Navigator appears like it should be used for formal occasions like a wedding. I could picture using that, but the price would be too high. I can get a slightly used 2015 Suburban LT in the 40s and probably in the 30s several months ahead. I will revisit this in March...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Even though I hate gm products, I would agree, the chevy suburban LT is the vehicle to get, the resale value seems nonexistent, look on eBay and see how hard it is to sell a gas guzzling Suburban. I guess you have to keep it till it falls apart and sell it for next to nothing. *


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The resale value is about 50% after 5 years if you can sell it. I would certainly not buy a new one. I think a lot of people go out of business and so they sell their suburbans right away. I saw quite a few 2015s selling in the 40s on autotrader. I would want to get one in the 30s.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The resale value is about 50% after 5 years if you can sell it. I would certainly not buy a new one. I think a lot of people go out of business and so they sell their suburbans right away. I saw quite a few 2015s selling in the 40s on autotrader. I would want to get one in the 30s.


Wow, 50 %, I actually thought about buying a new suburban so I wouldn't have to worry about repairs. I looked on trucar,Major Chevrolet was calling me like every other day for a month. You could look at Avis usedcars.
I would stay away from Tower auto mall, they buy some of their Suv's from Budget and Avis rent a car, so who needs them, and their rating on yelp is horrible.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I recently sold a car and it wasnt fun nor easy. Took 2 months to do and I didnt get book value. Now the Carfax will say it was registered as a TLC car meaning that your chances of selling it gets harder. So if get an SUV to Uber than use it the most you can during that 5 year period. Rent it to another guy during the days you dont use it. Chances are it will be hard to sell and you wont get book value. If its not 4wd AND doesnt have the tow package you wont be selling it at all.

Best bet is to look for a used one in Texas which hasnt seen city driving and drive it back here. Lots of great deals down there. Something with low mileage and has a carfax with a history of dealer service. Texas has the biggest buyers of Suburbans and Tahoes. There is even a Texas edition Tahoe just for them. They also take better care of cars down there. They love their Chevy Suburbans and Tahoes. Also no snow or salt damage in Texas. Salt really rusts the frame up here. During the winter washing is a must.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Texas is car crazy, yes, that's the place to by a used Suburban, as far as renting it out to another driver, I wouldn't do it.
I would rather buy an suv with a partner, you have to find someone who has the money, unlike my partner who I shared an suv with as a semi employee. I learned too, in the past that it's difficult to sell a car, and not a tlc car. I wouldn't buy a car with a tlc past.
When I drove an Suv last year, maybe 40 % were suv jobs, the rest uber black. I don't know what the situation is now, I certainly am not interested in doing any jobs below uber black, and half the time I didn't even want that. 
And you're right, 2 wheel drive is a lot less desirable.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

ultimately the tank size consideration is moot (30 vs 33 vs 35) I rarely if ever let the fuel level go below half. 

Tank averages are between 15-18, with lower ranges for mostly city driving... 

It's expensive to feed this 355 hp V8


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

My experience in selling cars is that you tend to get the "Trade-In" or the lowest price listed in all of the various books (NADA, KBB, Edmunds, Autoredbook). You will almost never get the retail price published in any of the books. Sometimes you will probably get even lower than the trade-in price. The auto dealership will never offer the "trade-in" price which is listed in the book. Instead, they will offer something obnoxiously lower than the "trade-in" price. Ive had the most luck selling cars on Ebay. You dont meet with anyone, no one comes to your home. Just list in an auction environment and done. Its sold.

Listing cars in the Autotrader is a futile exercise. Each time Ive ever listed cars in the Autotrader its been frustrating...

In general, when it comes to cars, everyone wants a "great deal" and they wont hand over the cash until they know they will be getting one. If you are the buyer, lets say buying one of these SUVS, you should pay no higher than the lowest price in books...the trade-in price. Never pay the retail price listed. Chances are once the car is bought it will need to be reconditioned with new tires and such. Some work will need to be done so its best to have that knocked off the price right now.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Im in the upper west side now and Ive seen 3 Uber SUVS just standing there. The driver always flicking the Uber phone. Its most always a Suburban with the usual TLC plates. No matter where I go in Manhattan the Uber suv is outside with zero passengers. It just seems to stand out.

I think my decision in March will be to stick with Uberx. Just not seeing the demand for the SUV and the investment is HUGE. At least 700 a week to lease or rent. If you buy, you are looking at paying nearly 40 grand and than pay at least 700 a month in insurance and for what? So I can idle by the curb in Manhattan? 

I get decent fares in NJ as Uberx. Sure its not a great sum per mile, but the demand is there and I dont have any insurance to pay like TLC drivers.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Im in the upper west side now and Ive seen 3 Uber SUVS just standing there. The driver always flicking the Uber phone. Its most always a Suburban with the usual TLC plates. No matter where I go in Manhattan the Uber suv is outside with zero passengers. It just seems to stand out.


There is a tremendous amount of downtime in the limousine business.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

@Suberman The black / SUV business isn't like the X business (minimum fare runs, etc.) There's significantly more down time.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

UberSUV/Black is slow as hell. Too many drivers now. It sucks.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bully said:


> UberSUV/Black is slow as hell. Too many drivers now. It sucks.


So, why are you doing it ?


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, why are you doing it ?


Lool at my previous posts. I'm planning a way out. I have a few cars that need to be sold. I'm not here to argue with you or respond to your questions btw. Comment and move-on, no time to talk with a NYC cabbie.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bully said:


> Lool at my previous posts. I'm planning a way out. I have a few cars that need to be sold. I'm not here to argue with you or respond to your questions btw. Comment and move-on, no time to talk with a NYC cabbie.


I'm not a cabbie now, guess you really are a bully.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The purpose of my thread is to explore whether or not the SUV option is for me. It does look like a much greater expense. Me zooming around in my Camry in Jersey is cheap and doesnt require a lot except for gas and toll money.

That was a cheap shot banging on the guy because of his cabbie handle. I am happy that people just have jobs. I only bang on those who are not willing to get one. I dont look at job titles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The purpose of my thread is to explore whether or not the SUV option is for me. It does look like a much greater expense. Me zooming around in my Camry in Jersey is cheap and doesnt require a lot except for gas and toll money.
> 
> That was a cheap shot banging on the guy because of his cabbie handle. I am happy that people just have jobs. I only bang on those who are not willing to get one. I dont look at job titles.


Thanks, Suberman, maybe you can use your Camry in Nyc with Tlc plates, but if you add up the tolls to get to work everyday it might not be worth it.
If you want to just work for someone not using your car, there is a company in New Jersey a limousine company called Music.
They asked me to work there but the tolls would kill me from Queens everyday.
There is also a company in Secaucus called Empire/CLS .
I worked there for awhile, they let you take the car home, it would be perfect for you because they favor people who live on New Jersey.


----------

